# 26.5" DL Speeds - Bowtech SWAT & Reflex Highlander



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Spent some time working up some speeds for widgeon's Archery Report Bow Speed Database last night.

*2009 Bowtech SWAT - 376.8 gr arrow*

26 5/8" measured to AMO standard
69.75 lbs (maxed out)
14.6 gr on string (Fletcher TruPeep 8.8 gr, string loop 5.1 gr, tied string nocks .7 gr)
376.8 gr arrow
274 fps (three arrow avg)

*2009 Bowtech SWAT - 360.1 gr arrow*

26 5/8" measured to AMO standard
69.75 lbs (maxed out)
14.6 gr on string (Fletcher TruPeep 8.8 gr, string loop 5.1 gr, tied string nocks .7 gr)
360.1 gr arrow
279.3 fps (three arrow avg)

*2006 Reflex Highlander - 376.8 gr arrow*

26 1/2" measured to AMO standard
67.25 lbs (maxed out)
69.1 gr on string (1/4" G5 Meta-Peep 6.5 gr, SIMS Super String Leeches 56.8 gr, string loop 5.1 gr, tied string nocks .7 gr)
376.8 gr arrow
259 fps (three arrow avg)

*2006 Reflex Highlander - 360.1 gr arrow*

26 1/2" measured to AMO standard
67.25 lbs (maxed out)
69.1 gr on string (1/4" G5 Meta-Peep 6.5 gr, SIMS Super String Leeches 56.8 gr, string loop 5.1 gr, tied string nocks .7 gr)
360.1 gr arrow
263.3 fps (three arrow avg)


----------

